# SHOES



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Another thing I like is shoes been into TK Maxx today come out with these handmade Italian dark brown shoes a bargain at £13.00 Dino Draghi.Had to lace them up my way just like the way I do my doc martins.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

bowie said:


> Another thing I like is shoes been into TK Maxx today come out with these handmade Italian dark brown shoes a bargain at £13.00 Dino Draghi.Had to lace them up my way just like the way I do my doc martins.


A woman I met told me how Allen Edmunds (US brand) were superior, could be customized, could be rebuilt when they wear out, etc. Treated myself to a couple of slipons from their local outlet store, one a pair of Italian made loafers. Still breaking them in a bit.

In the past I've bought marked down shoes at local stores like Saks Off 5th or Nordstrom Rack, no more. I've gotten a few that had some defect that ended up explaining why they were marked down so much.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My preferred footwear are normally boots;

1000 mile Volverine,










Hoggs finest










and everyday wear,



















and a pair of polished up Red Wing Brogue Rangers. and far too many others.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I used to work with someone who previously ran shoe shops. He would berate us daily about our Next or M&S shoes. So one lunchtime we all went to a local shop that specialised in seconds and all bought a pair of Loakes.

They were great! He was right

Now I buy formal shoes from Loakes, Grenson, one pair of Churches boots and some Clark's (again, recommended by my former colleague). It is worth investing in a good pair of shoes, as men's shoes rarely change fashion and if they last 10+ years then it is only £10 a year for really comfortable, quality shoes.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> then it is only £10 a year for really comfortable, quality shoes.


 If only. I'm hard on shoes due to the amount of walking I do. Summer boots are these.










Palladium Gore TeX, super comfy, but since Beckham and Brad Pit started wearing them, they've almost doubled in price. Last pair were £90 and they last me around 6 months. Tyres for my wife's car are cheaper and last longer.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

bowie said:


> Another thing I like is shoes been into TK Maxx today come out with these handmade Italian dark brown shoes a bargain at £13.00 Dino Draghi.Had to lace them up my way just like the way I do my doc martins.


 That's the correct way to lace shoes...never cross the laces...always parallel.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

At work I'm on my feet and walking around all day. I bought a pair of these recently. Best pair of boots I've had in years.










https://www.arco.co.uk/products/6DM0200?s=1

Day to day out of work I mostly wear sort of dressy trainers and by far and away the best are Lacoste, proper ones not the cheap sports shop ones, supremely comfortable and they last forever.

Proper shoes you still can't go wrong with Clark's and for really dressy Oliver Sweeney, not cheap but as always good things never are.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> always parallel.


 Can't do with speed lacers.  Will some men come and take me away ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> At work I'm on my feet and walking around all day. I bought a pair of these recently. Best pair of boots I've had in years.


 Gone are the days of the "ARCO" executive Donkey Jacket, complete with Stewart tartan lining.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Boots for me too!

Daily wear are these Altbergs, army issue now and a great bit of kit, gone are the days of standing in a hot bath to try and soften and mold the old blister makers to your feet!

Before we deployed, a team from Altberg measured our feet to make sure we were issued the right size!



my own boots are these Meindls, didn't need to break them in or anything most comfortable walking boot I've had. About five year old now and still plenty life in them.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Altbergs


 I've got a pair of Altberg Hoggs, and they are the best all weather boots I've had. Mine have the reinforced pad for the motorcycle gear shift . :thumbsup:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Had Albergs for work, excellent boot. Now wearing Lowa.

Everyday wear Salomon Quest boots and Salomon speedcross trainers, both wear like slippers.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

just ordered my 2 nd pair of theses to night ,one black one burgundy , mod boy :laugh:

deano


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Can't do with speed lacers.  Will some men come and take me away ?


 Of course, I was talking about 'proper' shoes such as Oxfords, or Brogues, which are always laced in parallel...

















Hiking, or work boots can be laced diagonally, especially if the boots are equipped with speed lacing hooks. Personally, I have used Englebert Strauss boots and workwear for years now, and believe it is unsurpassed for comfort, style and quality.

My work boots...these are winter boots and have a fleece lining...










Some have a 'twist to tighten' dial which does the boot up without normal laces...










https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=engelbert+strauss+boots&rlz=1C1CHBF_en-GBGB768GB768&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwju2cq09NrYAhXD1iwKHR5nAIgQ_AUICygC&biw=1904&bih=922#imgrc=yQqLARpeAKhZ_M:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Ive used altberg, lowa, dickies and haix for work previousy. All great solid, comfortable, long lasting boots. Currently sporting some hoggs of Fife dealer boots for the bad weather (supposedly made by Loake) but once the weather improves I'll revert back to my Loake brogues - most comfortable shoes I've ever had.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My footwear of choice for out doors is RComfort Vegan Boots










Otherwise is a pair of pumps for daytime & non-leather (obviously) slippers for the evening :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My footwear of choice for out doors is RComfort Vegan Boots


 I do hope that's a non-leather upper on those 'Vegan' boots, Mach. :yes:


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

I use these almost every day, probably not the best looking boots, but really comfortable. Zero drop and wide toebox









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I do hope that's a non-leather upper on those 'Vegan' boots, Mach. :yes:












Do I need to say it? :laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Just a small sample of footwear.*

*Row 1: ASICS Meta Run, for abusing what I've got left.*

*Row 2: Casual driving and walking. Because one needs to look inconspicuous .*

*Row 3: Western for taming horses and line dancing.*

*Row 4: Moto Touring and Racing. Made of recycled knee pucks. Vegan friendly.*


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Littlelegs said:


> Ive used altberg, lowa, dickies and haix for work previousy. All great solid, comfortable, long lasting boots. Currently sporting some hoggs of Fife dealer boots for the bad weather (supposedly made by Loake) but once the weather improves I'll revert back to my Loake brogues - most comfortable shoes I've ever had.


 I've got Loake Bedale, best pair of boots or shoes I've ever had. Also have a pair of Blenhiems in my effort to look like John Steed


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> If only. I'm hard on shoes due to the amount of walking I do. Summer boots are these.
> 
> 
> 
> Palladium Gore TeX, super comfy, but since Beckham and Brad Pit started wearing them, they've almost doubled in price. Last pair were £90 and they last me around 6 months. Tyres for my wife's car are cheaper and last longer.


 I had my summer boots on at the weekend but they're as waterproof as a tea bag.

My two pair of winter boots by comparison are like clogs.



WRENCH said:


> If only. I'm hard on shoes due to the amount of walking I do. Summer boots are these.
> 
> 
> 
> Palladium Gore TeX, super comfy, but since Beckham and Brad Pit started wearing them, they've almost doubled in price. Last pair were £90 and they last me around 6 months. Tyres for my wife's car are cheaper and last longer.


 Belstaff has gone up a bit since 1974 eh?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> I had my summer boots on at the weekend but they're as waterproof as a tea bag.
> 
> My two pair of winter boots by comparison are like clogs.
> 
> Belstaff has gone up a bit since 1974 eh?


 I've got two vintage jackets that I think will be going on evilbay soon.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Usually one of couple of pairs of Barkers for work - as mentioned above, proper shoes which can be re-soled are significantly cheaper in the long run than something half decent with a rubber sole, as well as being significantly nicer of course!

Settled on the aforementioned Barkers for everyday use, but my faves are actually some Loake 1881s, although I have a few others from Grenson, Cheaney etc.

What's the old saying? Don't skimp on things which go between you and the ground.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I've got two vintage jackets that I think will be going on evilbay soon.


 They'll be worth a bomb. I have to hold my hand up and admit i bought a snide one off ebay, just for walking the dog even though I've got a modern wax jacket and several Barbours.

The snide one is awful with a capital A and after re waxing it, it looks worse.

When i was 16 i bought a Lewis leathers 69er jacket for £3 off a mate. When i was in Paris in 2015 they had them on sale........ €790!!!!!

If you sell your Belstaffs let me know how you get on will you??

My wifes Roadmaster was £550 and theyre not as good as the old ones with them being 'boutique'



ziggy1024 said:


> Usually one of couple of pairs of Barkers for work - as mentioned above, proper shoes which can be re-soled are significantly cheaper in the long run than something half decent with a rubber sole, as well as being significantly nicer of course!
> 
> Settled on the aforementioned Barkers for everyday use, but my faves are actually some Loake 1881s, although I have a few others from Grenson, Cheaney etc.
> 
> What's the old saying? Don't skimp on things which go between you and the ground.


 I tried some Barkers but when i tried them on they didnt lace up properly as both sides didn't line up.

I got both pairs of Loakes from a local cobblers which felt good.

My missus has said she'll get me some Loak Caine Chelsea boots for my upcoming 60th.

I expect all 3 pairs to outlast me, and the Doc Martin brogues too


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> They'll be worth a bomb


 I'll wait and see. One of them is the original version of the one worn by Tom Cruise in one of the X Men films.










Its been "down the road" a few times, but that adds to the character. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I'll wait and see. One of them is the original version of the one worn by Tom Cruise in one of the X Men films.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't know whether that'll open or not.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Of course, I do have these for special occasions....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Of course, I do have these for special occasions....


 and the rest naked ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> and the rest naked ?


 Tiger print thong, ol'Pal....... :rofl:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Tiger print thong, ol'Pal....... :rofl:


 On your head ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> On your head ?


 Where else...? :wink:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Where else...? :wink:


 I'm going to stop this or it'll be pictures next. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I'm going to stop this or it'll be pictures next. :laughing2dw:


 Spoilsport! The girls at the local lido got very excited......


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The girls at the local lido got very excited.....


 They were probably very attractive before they saw you in your outfit and scarred them for life. :laughing2dw:


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I'll wait and see. One of them is the original version of the one worn by Tom Cruise in one of the X Men films.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He wore something similar in War of the Worlds, but has never done an X-Men movie.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Tom Cruise in one of the X Men films.


 Tom Cruise never appeared in X-Men. You can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> Tom Cruise never appeared in X-Men. You can correct me if I'm wrong.


 No, I'm wrong.



longplay said:


> He wore something similar in War of the Worlds, but has never done an X-Men movie.


 As above. I'm wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@BlueKnight and @longplay Wrong actor, my mistake.

https://www.filmjackets.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=73


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm sure James Marsden won't be offended by the mistake! I often get mistaken for TC myself... in my dreams.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I went online last night to see if I was doing my brogues' "bar lacing" wrong, learned in teh 80s. Yep. I had to redo it. How you you chums do it?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Chromejob said:


> I went online last night to see if I was doing my brogues' "bar lacing" wrong, learned in teh 80s. Yep. I had to redo it. How you you chums do it?


 I do not run one side up directly to the top hole. That's a shoe store trick for braindead employees to prepare displays. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

See those shoes? Picture is about 14 years old so taken on a very ancient camera phone. They were my favourites - very comfortable.

One day the wife and I were coming home from somewhere and I happened to step in a bit of dog poo. Being a bit of a clean freak, scraping them on the grass was not good enough for her so out came the marigolds and she set to work cleaning them with some type of chemical she keeps under the kitchen sink. Made a nice job too. Anyway, the next day I went out shopping on my own and blow me, halfway round the shopping centre I felt like there was something stuck to my shoe and flapping around. When I looked down, it was the complete sole and sole frame of the shoe coming off. The other shoe wasn't much better. I had no choice other than to rip them both off as by now I was walking like I had a pair of flippers on my feet. Whatever she used to clean them the day before had obviously destroyed the glue that holds the sole frame onto the upper. I tell you, you try walking on a shoe with no sole or heel whist pissing yourself laughing! This was around the time of the Iraq war and copying the nickname of one of Saddams henchmen, my wife got the nickname 'Chemical Debbie' from the kids!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

If ever there was a boot built to take a beating, its these,










Blundstone 500's. I've had them for years. The soles wear longer than anything else, and they just last and last. Anyway, my current pair need replacing, so I bought something else, which have lasted 6 days. Lesson learned.


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

BlueKnight said:


> Tom Cruise never appeared in X-Men. You can correct me if I'm wrong.


 As an aside (and back on the topic of shoes  ) - apparently Cheaney did very nicely when Cruise wore a pair of their Tenterden shoes in the Jack Reacher film (keeping true to the shoes the character wore in the original books by British author Lee Child) - shame the books have Reacher as being well over 6ft tall and built like the proverbial Brick Outhouse whereas Cruise is nearer 5ft his bare feet...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Gaspode said:


> As an aside (and back on the topic of shoes  ) - apparently Cheaney did very nicely when Cruise wore a pair of their Tenterden shoes in the Jack Reacher film (keeping true to the shoes the character wore in the original books by British author Lee Child) - shame the books have Reacher as being well over 6ft tall and built like the proverbial Brick Outhouse whereas Cruise is nearer 5ft his bare feet...


 Ooh, never knew that, and I've got a pair. Takes about the time for their first re-sole, to break in, if you do a lot of walking.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> I do not run one side up directly to the top hole. That's a shoe store trick for braindead employees to prepare displays. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 :laugh: :laugh:

My first Saturday job back in the early 70's when I was 14 or so was in a shoe shop. And yep you've guessed it, lacing up so you couldn't see the laces was the first thing they showed me how to do.

Hundreds of pairs !!

It was a proper old school shop and the ladies department used to sell matching sets of hand made shoes, handbags, scarf's and gloves.

I was the only boy that worked there and a few of the older women that worked there had my life every Saturday

:huh:

They wouldn't get away with it these days. I never complained though.

:laugh: :laugh:

The kids department even had an xray machine so you could see if the shoes fitted properly and unlike today shoes were sold in various widths.

I used to get two quid a day and if business was good the owner would throw in another fifty pence or maybe a quid as a bonus

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> The kids department even had an xray machine so you could see if the shoes fitted properly


 I remember them. I used to get "Startrite" shoes and boots, and I always had to go on that "X-ray" thing. Were they really X-ray of a kid on ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> I remember them. I used to get "Startrite" shoes and boots, and I always had to go on that "X-ray" thing. Were they really X-ray of a kid on ?


 Can't say how old it was but yes they did actually x ray your feet

https://www.wired.com/2010/11/vintage-shoe-fitting-x-ray-machines-will-zap-your-feet


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Can't say how old it was but yes they did actually x ray your feet
> 
> https://www.wired.com/2010/11/vintage-shoe-fitting-x-ray-machines-will-zap-your-feet


 :sign_wtf: They had these things still in use in Elgin in the mid 1960's. :jawdrop1:


----------

